# Sản Xuất Hạt Giống Su Hào



## nguyễn huy thạc (2 Tháng hai 2016)

*Sản xuất hạt giống su hào*

Những giống su hào sơm (dọc tăm) và trung (dọc trung) có thể sản xuất hạt giống ở vùng núi cao như: Sapa(Lào Cai), Đồng Văn (Hà Giang)... Khi sản xuất hạt giống phải chú ý tới những yếu tố ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng hạt giống như: Đất đai phải màu mỡ, tơi xốp, tưới tiêu phải thuận tiện, luân canh phải triệt để và nhất là phải cách ly với các cây trồng cùng họ, đặc biệt là bắp cải, súp lơ và các giống su hào không cùng tên với giống đang dùng để sản xuất hạt giống... Ngoài ra ta có thể trồng su hào bằng phương pháp thủy canh, khi trồng chú ý  quan trọng ở bột tc-mobi của dophyVN.





Thời vụ:

-Vụ sớm gieo hạt vào tháng 9, đặc điểm của thời vụ này kéo dài 8-9 tháng kể từ khi gieo trồng đến thu hoạch quả giống. Biện pháp chủ yếu là hạn chế chăm sóc, không cho thân lá phát triển quá mạnh, như vậy quá trình ươm ngồng sẽ gặp khó khăn.

-Vụ chính gieo hạt vào tháng 10 đến đầu tháng 11. Ở thời vụ này các biện pháp chăm sóc thực hiện bình thường như su hào thương phẩm.

-Vụ muộn gieo hạt vào tháng 12. Đặc điểm của thời vụ này là nhiệt độ thấp, thời gian sinh trưởng ngắn. Vì vậy cần tăng cường chăm sóc như bón phân, tưới nước, phòng trừ sâu bệnh hại.​
Tuy rằng thời vụ gieo trồng chênh lệch nhau về thời gian nhưng chúng đều chờ nhau đến mùa xuân, khoảng tháng 1 thì thân vươn cao, bà con nông dân gọi là ngồng. Ở nách lá đều có nhánh sinh trưởng, phát triển. Đến tháng 2 trên thân chính và nhánh đều ra hoa. Thời gian ra hoa của su hào chậm hơn cải bắp khoảng 10 ngày (gieo cùng thời vụ). Từ khi ra hoa đến thu hoạch quả từ 90-100 ngày.




Đất và phân bón:

-Đất: Ở vùng núi cao kỹ thuật làm đất khó khăn hơn ở vùng đồng bằng. Biện pháp chủ yếu là trồng cây theo đường vành nón, để tránh nước và phân bón bị rữa trôi.

-Phân bón: Khối lượng phân bón trên đơn vị diện tích áp dụng như trồng cây su hào thương phẩm. Chú ý là cần phải bón nhiều phân lân hơn để cải thiện chất lượng hạt giống.

Khoảng cách và mật độ:

-Nhìn chung khoảng cách hàng và khoảng cách cây trồng thưa hơn so với su hào thương phẩm.​
Chăm sóc:

-Các biện pháp chăm sóc như: Tưới nước, bón thúc, trừ cỏ cại, phòng trừ sâu bệnh hại... Tương tự như chăm sóc cây su hào thương phẩm. Đối với cây su hào thời vụ muộn cần tăng cường chăm sóc, 4-5 ngày bón thúc 1 lần. Đối với su hào thời vụ sớm thì hạn chế tưới nước  và bón thúc.

-Khi trồng *cây su hào* vươn cao cần hạn chế bón thúc. Bón thúc nhiều vào thời kỳ này ngồng hoa dễ bị gãy. Ở thời kỳ này có thể hòa phân lân trong nước sạch để thúc ngồng.

-Cắm cọc: Khi ngồng vươn cao 30-35cm cần phải cắm cọc cho cây giống. Sau khi cắm cọc, dùng dây mềm buộc cây vào cọc để cây giống không bị đổ.​



Thu hoạch và bảo quản su hào

Thu hoạch:

Khi quả giống bắt đầu chín vàng thì thu hoạch. Dùng liềm hoặc dao sắc cắt những cành quả đã chín. Buộc chúng lại thành bó, mỗi bó khoảng 2 chét tay người lớn, treo các bó quả giống ở nơi cao ráo, thoáng mát để hạt chín đẫy. Thời gian để như vậy khoảng 1 tuần. Sau đó đem phơi cành quả giống trên nông, nia, vải bạt tùy theo khối lượng hạt giống. Không được phơi hạt giống trực tiếp trên sân gạch hoặc sân xi măng.

Khi quả khô giòn, dùng gậy, que đệp cho hạt rời khỏi vỏ. Không đập quá mạnh, dùng lực mạnh sẽ ảnh hưởng không tốt đến hạt.

Sau khi sàng sẩy, làm sạch hạt, phơi hạt trong nắng nhẹ. Thời gian phơi trung bình 3-4 ngày. Ở vùng núi khi thu hoạch, chế biến hạt thường hay gặp mưa nên quá trình phơi hạt gặp nhiều khó khăn. Khi gặp thời tiết bất thuận, có thể sấy hạt ở nhiệt độ 27-30 độ C. Trong quá trình sấy, phải đảo thường xuyên. Khi độ ẩm trong hạt đạt 10% là đạt yêu cầu.

Bằng phương pháp đơn giản, bà con nông dân có thể kiểm tra độ khô của hạt. Trải 10-15 hạt giống đã phơi khô lên mặt ghế hoặc mặt bàn. Dùng móng tay cái siết mạnh cho hạt vỡ, nếu thấy chất dầu óng ánh từ hạt, chứng tỏ hạt đã khô.

Sau khi hạt khô, để hạt nguội rồi cho vào túi. Túi đựng hạt giống có thể là loại chuyên dùng hoặc có thể làm bằng nilông trong suốt... Khối lượng hạt giống trong mỗi túi là tùy theo yêu cầu của khách hàng: 5-10g đến 50-100g. Không nên lèn hạt quá chặt, chỉ nên cho hạt đến 2/3 túi.




Bảo quản

Túi hạt giống có thể bảo quản trong chum, vò bằng sành hoặc thùng tôn không rỉ.

Không nên xếp quá nhiều túi giống trong chum, thùng. Dưới đáy chum, vò để một số cục vôi chưa tôi để hút ẩm. Ở trên lớp vôi phải có một lớp lá chuối khô hoặc giấy báo khô để bảo quản hạt được lâu. Nếu có điều kiện có thể dùng hạt chống ẩm.

Bảo quản hạt ở nơi thoáng mát, cao ráo. Tốt nhất nên bảo quản hạt ở kho lạnh.

Thời gian bảo quản hạt giống su hào có thể tới 3-4 năm, nếu điều kiện ở nơi bảo quản thích hợp.


----------



## hươnghoa (4 Tháng hai 2016)

ôI. Ko thíc su hào đâu
Nhà bác mình trồng hẳn vườn su hào liền mà k cần chăm sóc j nhiều chắc do đất tốt là một phần


----------



## anhtuyet (4 Tháng hai 2016)

LD 
MÌnh thích suu hào lắm 
Nhưng sao nhiều người ko thích su hào nhỉ


----------



## nguyễn huy thạc (9 Tháng ba 2016)

Su hào ăn ngon và rất tốt cho sức khỏe :x !


----------

